# Do you consider yourself an 'athlete'?



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I actually got to meet someone from the WA board in meat life today at the local shop. Really nice guy. But I had to explain at one point "my handle is honest, no you DON'T want to ride with me, I just love cycling but I'm really really REALLY slow!" 

So he mentioned something about another local gal who 'is really in shape'. I found this insinuation even more amusing, as on a 1-10 fitness scale I'm probably batting at least an 8 these days, and am climbing and tackling more technical stuff faster than ever this season. I'm just.... terminally.... slower than everyone, lol.

I've had friends and family members throw out the "a" word my direction, and I find myself swatting at it like a dengue-infected fly. Just because I pursue an athletic lifestyle doesn't automagically make me an athlete IMO. In my mind, that label is reserved for people who are not just fit but genetically.... well, 'gifted' isn't maybe quite the word I'm looking for... I'm trying to come up with a word that means 'not with me in the dregs of the sporting-ability bell curve'.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> I actually got to meet someone from the WA board in meat life today at the local shop. Really nice guy. But I had to explain at one point "my handle is honest, no you DON'T want to ride with me, I just love cycling but I'm really really REALLY slow!"
> 
> So he mentioned something about another local gal who 'is really in shape'. I found this insinuation even more amusing, as on a 1-10 fitness scale I'm probably batting at least an 8 these days, and am climbing and tackling more technical stuff faster than ever this season. I'm just.... terminally.... slower than everyone, lol.
> 
> I've had friends and family members throw out the "a" word my direction, and I find myself swatting at it like a dengue-infected fly. Just because I pursue an athletic lifestyle doesn't automagically make me an athlete IMO. In my mind, that label is reserved for people who are not just fit but genetically.... well, 'gifted' isn't maybe quite the word I'm looking for... I'm trying to come up with a word that means 'not with me in the dregs of the sporting-ability bell curve'.


pursuing an athletic lifestyle = athlete IMO. You don't have to win anything to be an athlete.

Biking and skiing are what I spend all my free time doing, where I spend all my disposable income (and some that's probably not really disposable...) and what I think about all the time. I'm always working on getting bettter. I race too, but I'm not sure that has as much (or anything) to do with it as my attitude and love of the sport.

Just because there are loads of people out there who are better or faster or more naturally talented than either of us, doesn't make either of us any less of an athlete at heart.

I think you're applying more of "elite athlete" or something to a definition that simply means "one who participates or competes in a sport".

You're not going to convince anyone that you're not even participating in riding because you're going slow.  (which I'm not sure i believe anyway...)


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

connie said:


> ...You're not going to convince anyone that you're not even participating in riding because you're going slow.  (which I'm not sure i believe anyway...)


LOL! You're certainly welcome to imagine me as a liar, but I suspect we can come up with a whole slug of verslow jokes since it's a nausiating night here at work.

"You might be _almost _as slow as verslowrdr if... you get lapped by road kill."


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> LOL! You're certainly welcome to imagine me as a liar, but I suspect we can come up with a whole slug of verslow jokes since it's a nausiating night here at work.
> 
> "You might be _almost _as slow as verslowrdr if... you get lapped by road kill."


Ha - well the only way to prove you're not just totally understating your abilities, or saying - OMG I'm slower than molasses (compared to say, a world champion guy) would be for you to go riding with me. And then we can have a competition and see who is slower uphill...  (First one to the top buys beers!)

But you know my point is that it doesn't matter how slow you are. You could be passed on the trail by sloths.  What I know of you is that you are someone who loves to ride. Who obviously goes out riding on a regular basis, and I know you've talked about how you've been improving, and you seem to have a lot of passion for riding. And that makes you an athlete. It's not like you only happen to own a mountain bike which gathers dust in your garage.


----------



## Duvers (Jul 18, 2007)

It's funny...I rebel against being called an athlete. The word simply imposes too much pressure on me and I really don't like being called an athlete/athletic.

That being said, I think I most certainly am an athlete. I play and have played a wide variety of sports at a wide variety of levels. I've been quite successful in some (though in MTB I still kinda plod along as I'm still new to it). I work out regularly and am in pretty dang good shape. 

I would certainly describe somebody else doing what I do as an athlete, but I don't describe myself that way. Odd.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Yep. I consider myself an athlete. I have raced and am considering another race in Feb. (I just need to convince my old team mate).

But besides that, I feel that competitive spirit, I love riding, and I strive to improve. I think at least two of those three need to be included in calling oneself an "athlete."

Although right now I feel slow and sore...


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> as on a 1-10 fitness scale I'm probably batting at least an 8 these days, and am climbing and tackling more technical stuff faster than ever this season. I'm just.... terminally.... slower than everyone, lol.
> .


I love that quote! It sounds like me! I've been riding and racing for 10+ years, but I'm just slower than everyone. Although I've had a few years of racing success, I have always just been slower than every one. No matter how I train, with a coach, without a coach, structured intervals, no intervals, etc. I'm always just slower than my friends.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I've worked with people challenged by*

severe physical limitations from acccident or trauma or disease who ride specially designed bikes to accomodate their abilites. They ride special trikes, handcycles, feet strapped to pedals, or are blind stokers on a tandem. Some of them are painfully slow or otherwise limited by our standards. Make no mistake whatsoever; these people are athletes.

Our culture is inundated with commercially defined athletes and it is easy to have one's appreciation of having and identity as an athlete undermined by such.


----------



## chainringrrl (Aug 3, 2007)

It depends on how hard / much I'm training. Right now, no I don't feel like an athlete. I've taken too much time off hard training these past weeks and feel sluggish. By the end of the month, I'd like to feel like one again. I race sometimes, and I always feel like a fraud at the line, but I think it's because I'm heavier than my counterparts. I gotta stop comparing myself to other people.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> severe physical limitations from acccident or trauma or disease who ride specially designed bikes to accomodate their abilites. They ride special trikes, handcycles, feet strapped to pedals, or are blind stokers on a tandem. Some of them are painfully slow or otherwise limited by our standards. Make no mistake whatsoever; these people are athletes.
> 
> Our culture is inundated with commercially defined athletes and it is easy to have one's appreciation of having and identity as an athlete undermined by such.


Amen. "Athlete" doesn't mean "in the top 10% of people in your sport", or "wins lots of races" or "rides above an average speed of X mph".

I agree with screampint: "I feel that competitive spirit, I love riding, and I strive to improve. I think at least two of those three need to be included in calling oneself an "athlete." "

If you love it and are trying to improve at your sport - you're an athlete. I saw another definition online that basically said that an athlete is someone who either naturally or through training has acquired the skills to participate or compete in a sport. You don't have to be a natural athlete, or be better than anyone else in the world.

I think the people who DON'T have the natural skills but perservere to ride though they have more physical challenges to face have more of the spirit of a true athlete than some naturally gifted person who can just pick up a bike and be good at it from the start. You have to LOVE it and want it to keep plugging along and pushing yourself for those little improvements in the face of frustration.


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

You're an athlete!. The competitive thing is part of it, but not the be all and end all. Hell, rock climbers and scuba divers are athletes as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

ath·lete /ˈæθlit/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[ath-leet] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
-noun a person trained or gifted in exercises or contests involving physical agility, stamina, or strength; a participant in a sport, exercise, or game requiring physical skill.

ath·lete (āth'lēt') Pronunciation Key 
n. A person possessing the natural or acquired traits, such as strength, agility, and endurance, that are necessary for physical exercise or sports, especially those performed in competitive contexts.

[Middle English, from Latin āthlēta, from Greek āthlētēs, contestant, from āthlein, to contend, possibly from āthlos, contest.]

I'm definitely not gifted, and it doesn't come naturally, but seeing as how I've spent over *11* days RIDING my bike so far this year... I'd say I'm an athlete. I competed in a 44 mile endurance race, three XC races, a DH race, and I have two more XC races, and one more DH race this year.

But, possibly this is what makes me an athlete more than all that:

Halloween ride with 25+ people










Smiles galore at the end of a long day










Sharing brews with some of the best people I know, at 11,053 ft after two days of DH shuttle bliss










Suffering horribly up a climb










Riding in the snow










I think being an athlete is a state of mind as much as anything. We choose to go out and suffer up climbs, bomb down descents, walk our bikes when we can no longer pedal... we could be surfing the couch or eating lunch at the mall... but, we're not.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd feel more like an athlete if I'd stop eating all these chocolate chip cookies.

And don't even get me started about the leftover halloween candy.


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

Impy said:


> I'd feel more like an athlete if I'd stop eating all these chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> And don't even get me started about the leftover halloween candy.


I define myself as an athelete as basically my free time is taken up with my biking. I don't mind the word, in fact, I'm flattered by it. I've been an athelete for many years, taking up sports and being passionate about them. Mountain biking is where I feel I really found my niche and I strive to get better. Just because I don't compete (yet) doesn't mean I'm not an athlete waiting to become a competitive one.

And atheletes can be weak, certainly one isn't always training or ignoring the couch and gobbling up the gigantic piece of double-layer chocolate cake...


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Wait- you mean ice cream isn't a nutritionally required food group?!?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

athlete = those other girls


----------



## chainringrrl (Aug 3, 2007)

formica said:


> athlete = those other girls


I identify with this statement.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

formica said:


> athlete = those other girls


LOL.... werd!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I identify that word with competitors ( I lack the competitive gene); women who are really really strong like my friend Shelly who can run 10 miles and not bat an eye ( I'm dying after 3) or gal I rode with once who was a former World Cup mtb racer. Straight up hill that none of us could climb AND she could change a flat in less than a minute.


----------



## cmaas73 (May 26, 2006)

i guess i've always associated that word with those that are just naturally talented at sporting activities, but it does make sense that someone who has to work hard and still thoroughly enjoys it would be an athlete just the same if not more.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

I was listening to this interview with a pool shark on NPR today and he said he liked to step into a new pool hall and declare: "I'm the greatest athlete in the world and I can beat anyone here!" He says he hovers around 300 pounds, is 5'8" and does nothing but shoot pool and drive around. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny_Basavich for more info) Athlete is a term that gets defined a lot of ways. I wouldn't call myself an athlete because I usually think it implies competition and I don't do anything competitively.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

What Moody said: When I think "athlete," I think of somebody driven to win. I'm motivated to workout in order to _keep up_ 

We'll see how I feel in the spring, when my back is better and the iron supplements kick in (only been a week or so and I'm already feeling a difference.) Maybe I'll actually want to try shattering my personal best times.

But being an athlete doesn't sound like much fun- it implies long, pre-dawn runs, eating bland, steamed food, more injuries and expectations. I get enough pressure in other aspects of life.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

haha--yeah when I tell people of my cycling adventures some look taken aback and some even say you sure dont have an athletic body type or dont look like an athlete.

jeez--just coz I'm a border line clyde with all the excess weight around the middle and I've skinny arms---what I'm not supposed to be able to do anything moe streneous than walk from the car to the next eatery I guess.

as far as being slow--it seems when I had my hard tail and was 185+ instead of 205+ I could average 8.8 to 10 MPH on my local trails---race winners woulld be between 12 and 15 MPH. Now I'm consistently 7.5 MPH on a full suspension. I guess in-shape, have time to hamemr everyday, skinny, athletic types are still averaging 12 to 15.

So yeah I'm slow. And I like to think of myself as athletic. Although I'm more or less an occasional weekend warrior since I've joined the top management ranks.

It's all good.



Impy said:


> I'd feel more like an athlete if I'd stop eating all these chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> And don't even get me started about the leftover halloween candy.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Being an athlete implies a joy in one's physicality and an appreciation for the things one's body can do. Whether that manifests as a competitive drive or as a desire to better oneself in a personal way depends upon the individual. 

Do I think that everyone on a bike is an athlete? No. Are there a lot of different ways that athleticism can take shape in a person? Yes. 

I used to weigh my food (never bland - that just makes the calorie restriction harder. Tabasco is your weight-cutting friend), get massage 3 times a week and track my workouts and everything else in an .xls file. That is one kind of athlete and something I have a lot of respect for. (It kind of makes me sad to see women implying that this is somehow not a thing to aspire to - I do think that aiming high is good for people - Timshel!). 

I now spend a lot of time trying to find ways to include more bacon in my diet. When I don't feel like riding, I don't force myself like I did when I was racing. Instead, I trail run, go hiking or work on my hundred year-old-house (that job never ends). However, I still have goals, I still "practice" my skills and still consider myself to be an athlete. Not as highly trained as I used to be, but still driven.


PS. I don't consider pool or darts to be athletic pursuits. Skills, definitely, just like whittling, guitar playing or pasta making.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Funny you should ask...

I've never really considered myself an athlete. More like an active-weekend-warrior type. The thought just never really occured to me that I could fit the defination of "athlete". I used to train for racing, but not anymore. I still work out 5-6 days/week though.

That typed...

Yesterday was my first time back on the bike since having surgery (endo mass removed from pelvic area) on 10/11. I was in the gym just 5 days post-surgery (Dr said "no weight restrictions") and it was all I could do to wait the full 24hrs to not go out and do my normal routine (errands, housework, etc.). I'd have been riding sooner if weather had permitted.

One of the guys that was riding with me asked if I thought that my rapid recovery was a result of my "athletic background". Well... after having read the definitions for "athlete". I guess the answer would be -- YES!


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

How interesting we have such different opinions. 

I am on the athletic life style = athlete side. 

I grew up a tom-boy always playing outside when young, then always playing sports as I got older. I got a free year of college as an athlete and was competitive in a few sports as an adult. I've done the whole weight your food, and write every thing down training diet thing along with recording all training activity. 

As odd as it seems to some of you to be called or thought of as an athlete, I can't really think of my self as not. 

Yea, I am slower than a lot of folks, and I do not compete any more. But I still try to stay fit and keep my improving my skills. Most of my vacations are bike trips and I do a few big endurance events. I am going to do the MS150 for the second time next April. I am not sure how I am going to pull that off with out road riding more and some actual "training" but I got 5 months. 

I guess I would consider myself a recreational athlete now. 

A local track meet got entries for an 89 yo shot put, and 84 yo pole vault. I just hope I can still move when I am in my 80's.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> How interesting we have such different opinions.
> 
> I am on the athletic life style = athlete side.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I didn't start as young, but once I decided to pursue an athletic lifestyle, there's no turning back. Sure I eat too much ice cream and like the descents more than the climbs, and I got my butt kicked downhilling with a bunch of pros today, but I dream about riding all day when I'm stuck in my office... and it's what I live and love. I have a halfway decent resume, but it doesn't matter how well I do or how I can define my successes that matters at all.

I have a lot of role models who are out mountain biking or skiing until they are at an age most would consider "elderly". I fully intend to be a member of the 80+ club at Alta someday... And even if I'm slow and barely getting around, I'll still consider myself an athlete in my own mind. What anyone else thinks of me (now or ever) is irrelevant. It's how I see myself.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

connie said:


> It's how I see myself.


Yes 

I've always been "athletic", as in active and willing to participate in outdoor activities. I shied away from doing anything competitive, but whatever I got involved in I tried to improve and build my skills. I rode horses and took riding lessons for years but only ever entered one horse show. Have skied for years but never wanted to do NASTAR or any other sort of racing.

To me, "athletes" are those who compete, even if it is just in a 5K run. So I guess since I have raced on my mtb, I am now an athlete. Go figure- took me until I was 44. I always was a late bloomer.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

I think of myself as athletic. I did a mtb ride yesterday and a 7 mile trail run today. I can hang with the boys on the local Tuesday night ride, I like climbing and tough trail runs. However I am not competitive. I like to race for the personal challenge but I hate start lines. I guess I think of athletes as someone who is paid to play sports. ie; someone who could leave me in the dust screaming mommy. Like Allison Dunlap or Shonny, etc. On the flip side I am sure my Mom describes me as an athlete.  

Being athletic is a huge part of my life and something that I draw a lot of pleasure from. So I guess I would say I live an athletes life on a mere mortals genetic plan.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

Huh. Until I read this thread, I didn't even realize that there might be regular outdoor sporting enthusiasts who didn't consider themselves athletes. So yes, I definitely consider myself an athlete.

My "hobbies" are all athletic adventures. I spend most of my disposable time and a large percentage of my disposable income on sports. When I play hooky from work, it's almost always to take a mtb trip to someplace fun or to hit a powder day on the slopes. I am always looking for ways to improve my skills/technique/fitness. I haven't raced in a while, but I don't think that racing or being particularly gifted are requirements for the title. In my opinion, it's partly the fact that I can manage a 5-hr trail ride, but even more the fact that I *want to* that makes me an athlete.

And, given the fact that we are all here talking about our love of mountain biking, I think the rest of you are athletes, too!


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

Athlete - No
Avid MTB'er - Yes, and thoroughly enjoying life.


----------



## bittles (Mar 20, 2007)

Funny, how this came up. The other night at dinner with mi familia we were talking about why I ride. My daughter thinks I suffer too much and should, because of my age, do something less intense. My son, who is increasingly getting better at his riding piped up on my behalf: "dad isn't doing it to prove something, or to stay in shape, he's doing it because it's fun." Yesterday, for some reason, I was suffering on a trail I've ridden enough on and usually don't hurt as much as I did then. My sons words kept coming back to me.... "because it's fun." I guess maybe athletes must have a component of that other thing as well. A need to prove something. For me, I just love being out on a good trail with my bike, hanging with my friends and just having fun regardless of the times I hurt. There really is not much I enjoy doing as much.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

Impy said:


> I'd feel more like an athlete if I'd stop eating all these chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> And don't even get me started about the leftover halloween candy.


that's just an athlete in the "off-season"


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok, was an athlete 20 years ago. I won a slew of state & regional body building competitions including Ms Georgia & 2nd in the Junior America. Also, at 95 lbs I regularly benched 160 in power lifting competitions. In the biking world I’m just average. Me in the early 80s:


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

just wondering back then--did u think that was well --you know--attactive?



venus1 said:


> Ok, was an athlete 20 years ago. I won a slew of state & regional body building competitions including Ms Georgia & 2nd in the Junior America. Also, at 95 lbs I regularly benched 160 in power lifting competitions. In the biking world I'm just average. Me in the early 80s:


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

armyslowrider-
I applaud venus for her athletic ambitions, to each their own heathy pursuits. Do you care to post a pix of yourself w/ your shirt off and let us decide whether it's attractive? Let's keep it positive in the women's lounge, mahalo. - julie


----------



## MoMo (May 18, 2005)

PennyRich said:


> Athlete - No
> Avid MTB'er - Yes, and thoroughly enjoying life.


I think this describes me too!! Though like someone else said I think my mother would describe me as athletic.

Can't wait for snow both for winter riding and to learn some snowboarding skills


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

jewels said:


> armyslowrider-
> I applaud venus for her athletic ambitions, to each their own heathy pursuits. Do you care to post a pix of yourself w/ your shirt off and let us decide whether it's attractive? Let's keep it positive in the women's lounge, mahalo. - julie


No kiddin, plus if I had muscles like that I'd sure the heck be a lot closer to being an athlete.

And, FYI of all here, I'm eating cookies, again, as I type this.


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

jewels said:


> armyslowrider-
> I applaud venus for her athletic ambitions, to each their own heathy pursuits. Do you care to post a pix of yourself w/ your shirt off and let us decide whether it's attractive? Let's keep it positive in the women's lounge, mahalo. - julie


I whole heartedly agree! After having focused my athletic ability on body building I know the sacrifices one makes to get into rocking shape like venus. It takes many of the same skills that mtbing does (focus, drive, amibition, determination, practice)

Personally, I find women with muscle mass way more attractive than a thin/slender woman with no muscle mass (i.e Paris Hilton).


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

another former body builder here... I'm guessing venus1 and I were of the same era. Who remembers Cory Everson and Rachel Mclish?

Back in the days BC when I could spend 3 hours a day at the gym...


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*I do...*



formica said:


> another former body builder here... I'm guessing venus1 and I were of the same era. Who remembers Cory Everson and Rachel Mclish?
> 
> Back in the days BC when I could spend 3 hours a day at the gym...


Cory was hot, but Rachel was off the chain!!! :yesnod:. Sexy beyond belief. Nothing wrong with a little muscle imho  .


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I think it is a GREAT question!*

"just wondering back then--did u think that was well --you know--attactive?"

It is easy to get all defensive and concerned about criticism. I think what it reveals most is, by analogy, how people can simply not understand why we do things on the face of it. Our motives are often not things one can put into words, nor do they follow logic, yet we love them, persever all the same, and achieve our goals.

I can well imagine an old photo of me covered in mud, exhausted, scratched and beat up someone asking." "just wondering back then--did u think that was well --you know--attactive?"

Dang straight.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

formica said:


> another former body builder here... I'm guessing venus1 and I were of the same era. Who remembers Cory Everson and Rachel Mclish?
> 
> Back in the days BC when I could spend 3 hours a day at the gym...


Yeah, baby! I stole some of Cory's poses for my routines. If you look at her around 1982 (before steroids) we had similar physiques. For the record, I never juiced. If I had I would have grown much larger (duh). I quit competing because I wanted to be natural & couldn't stack up w/ steroid queens coming on the scene.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> just wondering back then--did u think that was well --you know--attactive?


Looking at your profile photo I can't tell if you are a guy or a gal. You list "slacker" as your job. Dude(ette), the majority of men that had any sense of self confidence did not feel threatened by my muscles & thought I was quite "hot". I taught a womans weight training class at a local college for 2 years w/ a huge following. So you don't like hard bodies??? What up?


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Another former body builder here too. And I wager if we give ArmySlowRdr some time he will dig up the proof on mojo. It could take me days. 

I loved being in the gym. I did two contests before stopping after I learned I was pregnant.
It takes huge time and dedication. I have lifted on and off ever sense. When I started mountain biking it was very difficult for me to back off in the gym and I stopped for several years. I eventually had to go back to the gym to maintain strength.

I saw Corey at a show in Houston


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

OK Debbie and the rest of you guyz---I wasn't trying to be negative; it just was a question.

No I'm not muscular--I never did get along with the gym--everytime I tried I guess my technique was wrong because I would end up pulling something. Even when I enetered basic training 22 years ago I had to have two weeks of remedial PT before I was able to do the required number of push ups.

I did get to the point in Iraq where I lost 35 pounds and stationary cycled my belly off in the gym and did sets of pushups every 3d day. When I got back I was able to max the PT test. LOL--it only took me about 20 years.

Now I'm back to the point where 20 pushups would be a feat.

Anyway it's no wonder I can't put two technical parts of a trail together without "blowing up". Danged it I've been a professional Food Service Advisor and senior manager for umpteen years--I can't help but love food too much.

OK I've told enough on me.

Back to the original--I guess you can guess my opinion on whether I think super chisleled people--even guys--fit my definition of attractive. I just don't think it looks good. Some muscle tone sure. Anyway my original intent again was just a question on other people's perception on whether this is attractive--probably one I should not have asked, because I wasn't wanting to put any individual down--so I apologize if I was overly offensive.

Carry on.



CycleMainiac said:


> Another former body builder here too. And I wager if we give ArmySlowRdr some time he will dig up the proof on mojo. It could take me days.
> 
> I loved being in the gym. I did two contests before stopping after I learned I was pregnant.
> It takes huge time and dedication. I have lifted on and off ever sense. When I started mountain biking it was very difficult for me to back off in the gym and I stopped for several years. I eventually had to go back to the gym to maintain strength.
> ...


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Would love to work it in but work, kid, dogs, and gas prices put quite a damper on that kind of trip. *sigh*

I've pretty much gotten to the point where if I can't get 30-60 minutes 3-5 times a week, something or someone needs to back the heck off and I'm willing to get pretty nasty about it. My sciatic flaring up to the point I could hardly function was the final straw... if I don't stay active I'm going to be a cripple (I wish like heck I was exaggerating but I'm not). If I'm a cripple I can't be the wife/mother/workerbee over the next few decades that everyone expects. By the stats I've got to keep this body functional as possible probably for another 45 years, and that sure as shootin' isn't going to happen if everyone around me keeps demanding EVERY.LAST.SHRED of my time-pie. Since I can't please everyone anyway, I'm claiming minimal time to maintain my health and those around me can just deal with it.

Why yes, that WAS full-on rant mode.....


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

verslowrdr said:


> Would love to work it in but work, kid, dogs, and gas prices put quite a damper on that kind of trip. *sigh*
> 
> I've pretty much gotten to the point where if I can't get 30-60 minutes 3-5 times a week, something or someone needs to back the heck off and I'm willing to get pretty nasty about it. .........and that sure as shootin' isn't going to happen if everyone around me keeps demanding EVERY.LAST.SHRED of my time-pie. Since I can't please everyone anyway, I'm claiming minimal time to maintain my health and those around me can just deal with it.
> 
> Why yes, that WAS full-on rant mode.....


I think you've got the working mother and wife thing down pat. No, I don't have sciatic nerve problems, but I feel exactly what you are writing! If only they sold time in a bottle (wait, isn't that a song?). Ranting is good if it allows you to vent enough to carry on.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> OK Debbie and the rest of you guyz---I wasn't trying to be negative; it just was a question.
> 
> No I'm not muscular--I never did get along with the gym--everytime I tried I guess my technique was wrong because I would end up pulling something. Even when I enetered basic training 22 years ago I had to have two weeks of remedial PT before I was able to do the required number of push ups.
> 
> ...


OK, But you didn't go dig up the picture for us 

I know my inner body still looks like this from 1985, i'm on the right, my sister-in-law on the left.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

screampint said:


> I think you've got the working mother and wife thing down pat. No, I don't have sciatic nerve problems, but I feel exactly what you are writing! If only they sold time in a bottle (wait, isn't that a song?). Ranting is good if it allows you to vent enough to carry on.


Sure seems like a common theme doesn't it! I've said many, many, many times that I need to get this planet spinning a little slower so I can get more stuff done in a day.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

CycleMainiac said:


> OK, But you didn't go dig up the picture for us
> 
> I know my inner body still looks like this from 1985, i'm on the right, my sister-in-law on the left.


Damn girl, you rocked! Great muscular legs. What shows did you compete in?


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a couple of local shows. I didn't really like the competing part, I just liked th gym work and ended up lifting at the same local gym off and on for many years.


----------



## frapgrrrl (Nov 13, 2007)

I def would not call myself an athlete. I eat too much junk food, drink to much beer and enjoy a smokable here and there. I do love to jump on the bike and hit the trail any chance I get. In fact it is prob the only healthy thing I do lol. But not to healthy when I crash hmmmm.


----------



## Sweary (Aug 6, 2007)

Every time I get remotely close to the A word level of fitness (and we're talking remote, I've never got my resting pulse below 56) I have a knee op and it all goes to pot for six months or so... although this time, just for a change, I've got pregnant and turned into a vomit comit, which makes life, let alone riding a bit messy. I am not competitive, I hate competing, it's embarrassing when I lose and even more embarrassing when I win HOWEVER....

I love exercise. I'm not an athlete but I'm reasonably fit because I enjoy learning and improving and er probably because I'm addicted to the endorphines.

Cheers

Sweary


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Sweary said:


> ... although this time, just for a change, I've got pregnant and turned into a vomit comit, which makes life, let alone riding a bit messy....


*CONGRATS!* And hope the puking dies off!

I'm debating on mentioning that life remains quite messy after the baby arrives...  But don't let that scare you, kids are awesome even with the attendant chaos. The randomness is actually part of their charm.


----------



## chainringrrl (Aug 3, 2007)

I finally won a race on Saturday (a 6hr at that). so, right now I consider myself an athlete. I can't promise how I'll feel tomorrow, though.


----------



## SSurlygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

chainringrrl said:


> I finally won a race on Saturday (a 6hr at that). so, right now I consider myself an athlete. I can't promise how I'll feel tomorrow, though.


Congrats!!

My first win was also a 6hr. It feels good to win!!!

I have a scale that measures body fat %. The instructions say that if your resting heart rate is below 60 bpm, and you work out or train more than 10 hours a week, you're considered an athlete. So I guess I am. But winning a race made me feel more like an athlete than any mathmatical equation could.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

To me the word "althlete" is too closely tied to the marketing campaigns of companies who are mainly interested in pushing new lines of running shoes to ever consider applying to anyone save someone unless they are paid to wear clothing covered in big swooshes.

I've been described as "athletic" but would squirm if anyone ever tried to call me an "athlete". Then again, I should point out that I'm a cynical Aussie who spent a fair bit of time in the sarcasm-drenched UK


----------



## Sweary (Aug 6, 2007)

Verslowdr - thanks! Randomness and chaos is good, my life is randomness and chaos so with any luck I won't notice. Chainringrrl top job, Ssurlygirl, your criteria would make me an athlete (phnark) but I probably share too much cynicism with Womble to own up to the name!

Cheers

Sweary:thumbsup:


----------



## chainringrrl (Aug 3, 2007)

SSurlygirl said:


> But winning a race made me feel more like an athlete than any mathmatical equation could.


That's exactly how I feel!


----------



## rkvaldes (Nov 30, 2007)

to me, i started playing baseball when i was 6 yrs old and in middle school and high school my main sports were softball, volleybal, and basketball and in college volleyball and softball. i have always been athletic since i can remember. not to be conceited but have been one of the top players always but always humbled. 

i go to the gym practically ever day and have started mtb since 2 yrs ago. i catch on to anytype of sport activity really quick and love it. every one has called me an athlete all of my life. i never really thought i was any good though but always tried the best i can

but i think if anyone puts their mind on something they really want or like and try their best, they are an athlete. i dont think you need to go to the olympics or always win in races or competition to be considered an athlete.


----------

